# Cleaning the 'Vette. Suggestions?



## partsguy (Feb 1, 2018)

Well,

I got my Corvette all torn apart, and the frame is clamped in my new work stand. I have a special soap, Dr. Bronner's, that can cut through filth yet leave gentle finishes alone. I used it all the time on my Huffman middleweights, so I think a Schwinn should be no problem. My issue is with the rust.

There are three areas on this rare bike that have rust in place of paint, all three on the rear of the frame. What is the best method to clean off the rust, yet leave the paint surrounding the area unscathed? I want _*none of this rough-textured, dark rust left.*_ I am think of cleaning the rust off completely, and either waxing the bike with Meguiars, or finding some NOS Schwinn white paint and touching up the areas. Thoughts?

You can see some of the nasty rust on the rear in this pic, prior to dis-assembly:


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 2, 2018)

Look into OA  bath...lots of threads on here with details


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 2, 2018)

Be very careful around those decals - good luck and post some after pictures.

Mike


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 2, 2018)

I  have used a generous amount of cleaner wax and a LIGHT!!! touch with a Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2018)

First things first,LOTS OF PATIENCE. It will clean up nice. Use  a 70/30 Simple Green/hot water mix and a BLUE kitchen scrunge. You wont be able to clean that white paint without dulling it a bit. Give it a good wax job to bring it back. Cool bike.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2018)

Ace has good white spray paint that will make the bike look brand new.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2018)

Would this be the same shade of white as used on the 1959 middleweights?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...hash=item544b2166ef:m:m-_5J3WbMYAA6ikOgWbsSUA


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 2, 2018)

vincev said:


> Ace has good white spray paint that will make the bike look brand new.



lol,Yeah,It will save a lot of time cleaning


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 3, 2018)

This bike should not be touched up in my opinion, what ever that is worth. I just think fresh paint of any kind will look very out of place on a bike of this condition. You can always touch it up at a later time if you wanted too but once you do it there it is. Id try lots of soapy water and a LIGHT pressure with a magic eraser on the exising paint and maybe even on the decals to remove some of the oxidation, (ive had extreme success with this before on yellowed old decals) but start somewhere inconspicuous and go SLOW and when you think your going slow, go SLOWER! Time is your friend on getting the best finish out of where your starting with here. If the eraser is too abrasive and your removing material and you wanted to get really fancy, get yourself a finishing polish (i use menzerna) and use your fingers so you just have the cut from the polish itself and no abrasive from a pad. Go slow. 0000 steel wool and your choice of lubricant for the solid rust followed by a heavy wash and wax. That's where id be on this one. Have fun.


----------



## indiana dave (Feb 4, 2018)

I cleaned my white Corvette up with soap, water, and Mr. Clean Magic Erasers. And touch up will just hurt the value. All the value is in the white paint. Any repaint and it's just another Schwinn Middleweight.

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 4, 2018)

vincev said:


> Ace has good white spray paint that will make the bike look brand new.



This was said in jest...plz don't paint bike


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 4, 2018)

I have to agree with Cody on what he said.any touchups will devalue the bike.mine has lots of bad areas,but it's story is in bold type for all to see.


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Would this be the same shade of white as used on the 1959 middleweights?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...hash=item544b2166ef:m:m-_5J3WbMYAA6ikOgWbsSUA



Next time I see ya I will give ya a bottle of red paint so you can paint on the red striping and decals after you spray paint it.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> This was said in jest...plz don't paint bike




I personally know Mr. Vince, I know he's only joking lol


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2018)

There are some VERY good suggestions in this thread. I will adhere to them carefully in preserving this _*Chiacgo-built *_classic.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 5, 2018)

A local guy bought a white repaint/decal '59 Corvette a few years ago @ Ann Arbor. I remember a few guys going ga ga over it but to me it looked run of the mill. It had no character from age and the decals were kinda crummy, imho. I'd much rather have your bike with a good clean up.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> A local guy bought a white repaint/decal '59 Corvette a few years ago @ Ann Arbor. I remember a few guys going ga ga over it but to me it looked run of the mill. It had no character from age and the decals were kinda crummy, imho. I'd much rather have your bike with a good clean up.




Most importantly, all of my bikes get taken out and ridden. If something is _*too nice *_you get afraid to take to take it anywhere!


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 5, 2018)

I'd leave it alone for the most part. Johnson's paste wax on the rust with a soft cloth.  Avoid the decals, screening, and the guard graphics completely. That's like the white buffalo of the Corvette world. Those are sacred.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Pantmaker said:


> I'd leave it alone for the most part. Johnson's paste wax on the rust with a soft cloth.  Avoid the decals, screening, and the guard graphics completely. That's like the white buffalo of the Corvette world. Those are sacred.



What you said was perfect...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> First things first,LOTS OF PATIENCE. It will clean up nice. Use  a 70/30 Simple Green/hot water mix and a BLUE kitchen scrunge. You wont be able to clean that white paint without dulling it a bit. Give it a good wax job to bring it back. Cool bike.




Wax is a protective coating. You'll need to use a polishing compound first...then a polish...and then a wax.


----------

